# Our population has increased & our prices have decreased



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Well if you think NZ is expensive now did you know that


> in 1952 an electric kettle cost 59 shillings and 6 pence (about $164 in today's terms) and a 1lb (500g) pack of tea was 6 shillings and 4 pence (about $16.60). Today a kettle costs about $44 on average, and a box of 100 teabags (about 200g of tea) costs about $4.46.


These are the findings of Statistics New Zealand 

and f you would like to discover more historical facts take a look here



> A graphic 'Queen's Diamond Jubilee: 1952-2012' shows the changes in New Zealand over the past 60 years, and is available in PDF format from the Statistics NZ website.
> 
> For more information about New Zealand in 1952, and other years back to 1893, see Statistics NZ's digital yearbook collection at Digital yearbook collection - Statistics New Zealand.


NZ doubles population during Queen's reign - Yahoo! New Zealand News

Off to make a cup of tea.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

anski said:


> ....Off to make a cup of tea.


That reminds me - we had our last cup of Tetley tea for a while 'til the next set of visitors arrive from the UK :tea:


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

PG Tiiiips please! Can one get PG Tips in NZ?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

jawnbc said:


> PG Tiiiips please! Can one get PG Tips in NZ?


Yip. Not sure if they're the same recipe, but New World sells them...


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Yip. Not sure if they're the same recipe, but New World sells them...


Can't but give it a go. Ta!


----------



## Bathmark (Jun 30, 2010)

anski said:


> Well if you think NZ is expensive now did you know that
> 
> These are the findings of Statistics New Zealand
> 
> ...


Trouble is that a kettle bought in 1952 could easily last 20 years while you will be luck to get 2 years out of the 'cheap' Chinese rubbish!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Bathmark said:


> Trouble is that a kettle bought in 1952 could easily last 20 years while you will be luck to get 2 years out of the 'cheap' Chinese rubbish!


Thank goodness for Briscoes. 
And I hear they have a sale on next week


----------

